# Just lit first Cuban! What to expect?



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So I just lit up a gifted RyJ short Churchill. This is my first cc ever!

I'm half an inch in and it's very smooth and woodsy, I'm loving it!

So what flavors should I expect from this cigar? I really wanna concentrate on this smoke 

Thanks to Martin and Bob!

Jim


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you ever licked a nine volt battery and then proceeded to lick a stick of salted butter?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol yes and yes!

I'm not quite getting the electricity lol but yes it was weird I thought but I am getting a type of saltiness, I thought I was just imagining things


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I'm not one for picking out specific flavors, but lot of people talk about cherries with RyJ cigars


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> So I just lit up a gifted RyJ short Churchill. This is my first cc ever!
> 
> I'm half an inch in and it's very smooth and woodsy, I'm loving it!
> 
> ...


Try to let the smoke rool across the middle of your tounge to the back of your throat then reverse with a slow exhale. Youll find out then


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Have you ever licked a nine volt battery and then proceeded to lick a stick of salted butter?


Have you?

I did. Then I found that flavor in a pound of coffee I bought.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Have you ever licked a nine volt battery and then proceeded to lick a stick of salted butter?


I just shite my pants! Dude you crack my ass up. Enjoy that smoke bro my first cuban blew me away.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I have but Warren and Isaac caught it on camera!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i had my first cuban a few weeks ago, it was a gift from asmartbull, a hoyo de monterrey petit robustos, and it was surprisingly smoother than i imagined it would be, especially for a small cigar


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

What should you expect? You should expect the creditors to start calling in about a year wanting to know why you haven't made a mortgage payment. After that you should expect a letter from a law firm that specializes in collecting unpaid debts. :r

Seriously though, don't go into it expecting anything. Where lot's of people often go wrong with Cuban Cigars (and premium non-Cuban cigars) is that they pump themselves up to expect the best smoke of their life. When that doesn't happen they are then disappointed. Just smoke them, relax, and let the great flavors envelope your senses.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> What should you expect? You should expect the creditors to start calling in about a year wanting to know why you haven't made a mortgage payment. After that you should expect a letter from a law firm that specializes in collecting unpaid debts. :r
> 
> Seriously though, don't go into it expecting anything. Where lot's of people often go wrong with Cuban Cigars (and premium non-Cuban cigars) is that they pump themselves up to expect the best smoke of their life. When that doesn't happen they are then disappointed. Just smoke them, relax, and let the great flavors envelope your senses.


LMAO absolutely! Expect your monthly credit card bill to skyrocket!

I would second just letting it ride and enjoying it for what it is. Sometimes the best smoking experience is one where you go in with almost no idea or minimal expectations about what you may find. Especially with Cubans...the amazing things they offer are best experienced firsthand and with no preconceived notion about what they should taste like. I know it can be difficult given the hype, but as you branch out into all sorts of marcas and vitolas, I think approaching each cigar individually and on its own merits will be very rewarding.

Enjoy, brother! It's all "downhill" from here!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Dark fruit/berries and chocolate served on a leather plate garnished with sprinklings of rich Cuban earth. Wash it all down with milk coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> So I just lit up a gifted RyJ short Churchill. This is my first cc ever!
> 
> I'm half an inch in and it's very smooth and woodsy, I'm loving it!
> 
> ...


Taste is subjective whatever you taste you shall fall hopelessly in love with!
Welcome to the darkside my brother!
The TWANG is the Thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> I have but Warren and Isaac caught it on camera!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


>


I would give you some rg if it would let me! ROTFL


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Dark fruit/berries and chocolate served on a leather plate garnished with sprinklings of rich Cuban earth. Wash it all down with milk coffee.


 What is milk coffee???


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> What is milk coffee???


I would guess coffee with milk in it?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> What is milk coffee???


Iced Coffee. Like a coffee milkshake, served chilled.:hungry::dr

505.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Iced Coffee. Like a coffee milkshake, served chilled.


I see, you learn something everyday. I am going to go have a milk coffee!!!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Jim,
I've only smoked three of them.....but with my first one I thought I noticed something different that I couldn't put my finger on. Now after having three of them (all different brands) I'm positive that it is the "twang" that everyone talks about because I never get that "something else" with any NC's. Get back with us after a couple more :thumb:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Remember (assuming you have) kissing the first really beautiful girl you ever kissed?

Like that.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

You don't have milk coffee?

Cafe latte, coffee with ice cream, Big M, coffee flavoured shakes are some examples.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Remember (assuming you have) kissing the first really beautiful girl you ever kissed?
> 
> Like that.


Beautifully put.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL, you guys are hilarious!

I really enjoyed the smoke, it didnt "blow me away" or anything, but it was a really nice smoke thats for sure!

Cant wait to burn a few more and really understand that "twang"!

I love the darkside! I hope visa understands 

Jim


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I remember my first time like it was yesterday.........it was like having a table full of chocolate and no time limit to eat it all.....it was like having a room full of experienced virgins waiting for my slightest commands...(yes, I did say commands).......it was like walking into the Lamborghini dealership and plopping a bag of C notes down for the color of your choice.....it was like, like, like.........
who the hell am I kidding.....it was like smoking a cigar! :bolt:
*


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *...it was like having a room full of experienced virgins...*


"Experienced virgins", that's new. Haven't come across many virgins let alone "experienced" ones. :biggrin:



StogieJim said:


> ...I love the darkside! I hope visa understands


The only thing stronger than the FORCE, darkside or otherwise, is the power of money. :laser:

So as long as you have lots of it, VISA will definitely understand, so will Mastercard and American Express. arty:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> So as long as you have lots of it, VISA will definitely understand, so will Mastercard and American Express. arty:


I think VISA might be another name for his wife/partner/swmbo. :hmm:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just add to the list of companies that understand. Like I said, the power of money is all powerful. :biggrin:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I think VISA might be another name for his wife/partner/swmbo. :hmm:


LMAO! Shes got a better job, so she's knows as ATM !! :ballchain:

Jim


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

StogieJim said:


> LOL, you guys are hilarious!
> 
> I really enjoyed the smoke, it didnt "blow me away" or anything, but it was a really nice smoke thats for sure!
> 
> ...


Not to be a heretic here, but I would suggest that rather than focus on looking for the mysterious twang that you just let yourself enjoy them one at a time. Remember that Cubans are more about complexity than in your face power.

Of course there are exceptions.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Not to be a heretic here, but I would suggest that rather than focus on looking for the mysterious twang that you just let yourself enjoy them one at a time. Remember that Cubans are more about complexity than in your face power.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions.


Exactly! If you go into a cigar "looking for something" you will often end up disappointed. Just clear your mind and let the "something" come to you instead of seeking it out.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Very good advice there Bob. 

That smoke was very very smooth, definitely not in your face power like a lot of the NC's out there.

My taste buds arent the greatest yet for cigars, but that short churchill was definitely a complex little smoke.

The next Cuban I fire up, I will just let my taste buds enjoy and will not expect anything. 

I actually really like that way of thinking!

Jim


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Very good advice there Bob.
> 
> That smoke was very very smooth, definitely not in your face power like a lot of the NC's out there.
> 
> ...


This way you can never be disappointed 

EDIT TO ADD: Not that Cuban cigars would ever disappoint, just saying L)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

If I were you, I would expect your intake of Cubans to increase ... :biggrin:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Tritones said:


> If I were you, I would expect your intake of Cubans to increase ... :biggrin:


How right I hope you are


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

You should expect to light up more in the future. :lol: :cb


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Exactly! If you go into a cigar "looking for something" you will often end up disappointed. Just clear your mind and let the "something" come to you instead of seeking it out.


I totally agree, the first one I smoked I just noticed something a little different, after three of them I noticed they all had the same "something different". Just enjoy!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> EDIT TO ADD: Not that Cuban cigars would ever disappoint, just saying L)


except monte #4s, right?
:boink:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> except Martin's box of monte #4s, right?
> :boink:


There!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> There!












haha, trust me i love them too. more for us i guess. :nod:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> except monte #4s, right?
> :boink:


:kicknuts:
:spank:
:croc:

that's right!


----------

